# Hi from South Africa



## pnr (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi I'm Penny. I have been riding horses on a off most of my life. I have a 26 year old retired thoroughbred who lives quite a distance from me now. 

I haven't been on a horse since last July when I was kicked in the head. It has been a roller coaster of a ride since then. I'm not able to work, drive, the left side of my face no longer works so I don't look the same 

It would be nice to speak to other people about horses seeing though I can't be around them now.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry about your accident (incident? I never know which); I can't imagine not being able to be around horses. You'll have plenty of friendly people to talk to on here about horses and non-horse things, too. 

Again, welcome!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy this forum!


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello and welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your accident but there are plenty of great horse people on the forum


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi there!
Welcome to the forum!
Sorry for your accident, but this forum is full of people just like you who can't be around horses! Welcome!


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I once had a very severe fall off a cliff and cracked my head like an egg, broke arm and pelvis. It severed a nerve that runs my eyebrow and left side of forehead. One eye was lower than the other. (really, it is a miracle that I am not in a vegetative state) Eventually I had three plastic surgery operations on my face. But the eyebrow muscles still did not work and one eyebrow was lower. So I cut myself some bangs and got some flesh colored paper tape. Every day or so I tape my forhead raising the eyebrow to match. It is amasing what you can do with paper tape.

Welcome to this great horse forum and we are glad to hear from you!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome to our forum! I am so sorry that you had to deal with all that, on top of Covid . I am sure that you are , even so, glad to be alive. I am curious about the equestrian world in SA. I know little about it, so youo can share with us some of your adventures, if you will.


----------



## >Smokey< (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome! Even though I do not know you I do care a lot and I am glad you ok! There are a lot of people here you can talk to!


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

Very sorry about your accident. Probably sounds lame by the 9th reply...

I hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Welcome! I hope you’ve been recovering well, I’m sure your beautiful! Kicks to the head are terrifying. My dad got kicked by my OTTB broodmare and spent a while in hospital. The kick somehow got him in three places, the head, arm and back. His arm looked like a balloon about to pop


----------



## pnr (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you all for the welcome and support. It is nice to be around such nice people.



AragoASB said:


> I once had a very severe fall off a cliff and cracked my head like an egg, broke arm and pelvis. It severed a nerve that runs my eyebrow and left side of forehead. One eye was lower than the other. (really, it is a miracle that I am not in a vegetative state) Eventually I had three plastic surgery operations on my face. But the eyebrow muscles still did not work and one eyebrow was lower. So I cut myself some bangs and got some flesh colored paper tape. Every day or so I tape my forhead raising the eyebrow to match. It is amasing what you can do with paper tape.
> 
> Welcome to this great horse forum and we are glad to hear from you!


Oh my word sorry to hear. I understand how you feel. My left eyebrow is lower then then other one now. I have a gold weight in my left eye to make it close. I can raise my left eyebrow a little bit now so praying my face comes right.

Sorry to hear about your dad AJ Yammie. How that he has recovered well.


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Doctors can work wonders. I hope you can keep working on your facial muscles and nerves. Dad recovered well but we revoked that mare so we didn’t get her Anglo Arab foal


----------

